

Star Wars Episode VII: casting Adam Driver as a villain is one very odd move - wslh
http://www.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2014/feb/27/star-wars-episode-vii-adam-driver-casting-jj-abrams

======
wslh
I would ask J.J. Abrams to [really] end Lost instead of initiating a new
venture...

~~~
EpicEng
What about the Lost finale did you not like? There were a few loose ends in
the show, but they are all pretty minor in terms of the overall story.

~~~
wslh
Don't let me start again... :-)

